# Lets talk about sex: for the dudes.



## rabbitislove (Nov 6, 2010)

I know, Rabbit talking about sex? Absurd. 

So to the men of Dims, I know a few of you said youve been with FFAs? You should discuss these experiences here, in as much detail as you'd like (although Im sure Im not alone, Id encourage much detail...)

For those of you who havent, best sexual experience so far?


----------



## mischel (Nov 6, 2010)

> I know, Rabbit talking about sex? Absurd.



You didnt write anything about sex here^^. And i assume, the dudes are VERY interested to hear your FFA-experience! =)

So i met 5 FFAs in my life, with 3 of them i've slept together in one bed.
There was no sex, because i'm still way to shy because of my underbelly.
Maybe i'm too fat for sex now anyway *damn it*. 

But there was heavy petting involved, for two of them - not for me. I was to shy to wank in this situation back then.
This year i was finally self confident enough to wank (she wanted me to do, yay for me!).

Tell me if you want more details :happy:.


----------



## chicken legs (Nov 6, 2010)

****crickets chirping**




***cough***



God dangit....

Please post guys...cum on ...you know you want to do it. Don't get all shy now..


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Nov 6, 2010)

chicken legs said:


> ****crickets chirping**
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I will post soon, im just watching a movie right now.


----------



## djudex (Nov 6, 2010)

rabbitislove said:


> I know, Rabbit talking about sex? Absurd.
> 
> So to the men of Dims, I know a few of you said youve been with FFAs? You should discuss these experiences here, in as much detail as you'd like (although Im sure Im not alone, Id encourage much detail...)
> 
> For those of you who havent, best sexual experience so far?



Tsk, tsk, tsk rabbit, trolling for schlick material? 

I myself haven't had sex with an admitted FFA so I'll have to stick to my best general sexual experience I guess eh?

Hmmm, now that I think about there isn't really one particular time that sticks out in my mind as the best. All the frinky stuff I've done, while it was fun, always had an element of uncomfortableness to it for one reason or another and gets down ranked.

If I had to choose I would say it was probably the first night I had sex with C (names withheld to protect the ....well certainly not innocent but lets go with that). She was a teenage crush that I met up with again just after I had gotten out of college and the first night we spent together was at her place. We had Chinese take-out, a bottle of good vodka and we had rented The Mummy Returns. We ate the Chinese, enjoyed the bottle of vodka and got about 15 minutes in to the movie before things got hot and heavy on the couch. We had to rewind the tape four times that night before we gave up on watching it. We fell asleep on the living room floor and went at it again in the morning right there in a morning pool of sunshine.


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Nov 6, 2010)

i have only met one ffa in my life and we ended up getting married for 6 years lol. i think the best time was the first day we met. i was living in nj and she was from west virginia and i took a greyhound bus to stay a few days. i never left and like i said ended up getting married. the first night was great it was storming out. thunder and lightning real bad and we were sitting on the couch trying to watch i think "28 days later" but like djudex said things just never worked out and ended up giving up on the movie and went into the bedroom. 

i was so shy she pretty much had to make all the moves. her hand was wondering around pretty bad and she kept saying "whoops" my hand slipped. lol amazingly it slipped in my pants like 5 times before i was like fuck it lets do this lol. 

i'm still really shy and we are no longer married.  apparently her hand slips quite often into other guys pants.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Nov 6, 2010)

Lil BigginZ said:


> i have only met one ffa in my life and we ended up getting married for 6 years lol. i think the best time was the first day we met. i was living in nj and she was from west virginia and i took a greyhound bus to stay a few days. i never left and like i said ended up getting married. the first night was great it was storming out. thunder and lightning real bad and we were sitting on the couch trying to watch i think "28 days later" but like djudex said things just never worked out and ended up giving up on the movie and went into the bedroom.
> 
> i was so shy she pretty much had to make all the moves. her hand was wondering around pretty bad and she kept saying "whoops" my hand slipped. lol amazingly it slipped in my pants like 5 times before i was like fuck it lets do this lol.
> 
> i'm still really shy and we are no longer married.  apparently her hand slips quite often into other guys pants.



I will get Samus back for you. That is a fact.


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Nov 6, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I will get Samus back for you. That is a fact.



we gotta save samus man. that's my pussy


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Nov 6, 2010)

Lil BigginZ said:


> we gotta save samus man. that's my pussy



hahahaha, awesome.


----------



## vinarian (Nov 7, 2010)

In the middle of Ricmond, VA, there is a river with an area that has a rock with the greatful dead symbol painted on it - a hippie ex girlfriend used to love going there. Once when we were swimming there, one thing le
to another, and let me just say that being partially underwater makes things alot easier, especially for the heavier among us. Unfortunately as the greatfull dead rock is well known to the hippies there, well needless to say, we were observed, even though we thought we were being nonchallant... But anyway, water makes it amazing


----------



## Bearsy (Nov 7, 2010)

I've only had sex once and it was dark and I was wasted, there was no FFA involved and honestly it kind of sucked.

But I have gone down on various people many times and while there's not much to say about it, one day I made my ex come 3 times with just my mouth, so that was cool. Good to know that I have that ability.


----------



## JulieD (Nov 7, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I will post soon, im just watching a movie right now.



Awesome...a post about posting....mmmm i cant wait!:batting::bounce:


----------



## BigChaz (Nov 7, 2010)

I had sex with an FFA in Miami a few times. Was pretty awesome.


----------



## djudex (Nov 7, 2010)

I think we should get to hear about rabbit's best sexual experience too, it's only fair dontcha think?


----------



## mischel (Nov 7, 2010)

djudex said:


> I think we should get to hear about rabbit's best sexual experience too, it's only fair dontcha think?



As i said . FULL ACK!
:smitten::wubu:


----------



## Vageta (Nov 7, 2010)

My ex was real shy at first. She could barely say how she felt without blushing and feeling silly. So what we did was I told her that whenever she was feelingsexyto write down on a piece of paper the things that were running through her head. Then later she would give me the paper. Slowly we began to explore our deepest fantasies.

One of her usual faves was that we had this chair that was perfect for bounding my hands too. Then she would stuff me till I begged her to stop. Then she would lift my heavy belly apron and start playing with my wee woo. Sometimes she used to blackmail me into eating desert or no wee woo. She told me her favorite was lifting my apron and having it totally resting on her head as she pleasured me. I must admit, I loved it too.

But honestly I could tell you so many stories sometimes on weekends we would have all day fast food days, one place after another.those were always fun days

I know I would love to hear some stories from certain guys on here(Chris)lol

And DEFINITELY the lovely females in our midst

Man, I miss having a nice womanI hope I can find a good one soon:blush:


----------



## BigChaz (Nov 7, 2010)

wee woo? Shit...


----------



## Vageta (Nov 7, 2010)

yea...its secret agent code...


----------



## lovelocs (Nov 7, 2010)

WEEE WOOO!!!

(ok, I'll go in the corner now...)


----------



## charlieversion2 (Nov 7, 2010)

One time we did it to the opening credits of _Star Trek: Voyager_







True Story :blush:


----------



## Amaranthine (Nov 7, 2010)

Couldn't resist.


----------



## Paquito (Nov 7, 2010)

That totally reminds me of this one time I was watching the VMAs. Florence and the Machine came on. I was trying to describe the song they were singing to my friend, cuz she sounded good even though I couldn't understand her.


"Ahh the daa days ah owaaa, the daa days AH owaa, ohwa WEE WOO WEE WOO."


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Nov 7, 2010)

I was once made passionate love to a whole album by "pedro the lion" titled Achilles Heel. David Bazan has such a soothing voice. Definitely not sexy time music though.

Edit: I'd do it again. Maybe to some deathcab though.

Edit 2: Or Maybe to "the Hair song" by black mountain. ALL night long.


----------



## Albino_taters (Nov 8, 2010)

I can tell you w....okay, i haven't done the deed yet but thanks to the magic of the internet and my own geekiness i believe i will be ill prepared. Just like most things i do


----------



## BigIzzy (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, I've never actually had sex, if we're only counting sex capable of reproducing human DNA(vagina that is, lol) I've only actually been intimate with one FFA, my high school sweetheart, though she wasn't an admitted FFA(other than admitting she liked my body). I have met several others, online and in person, but never anything serious. Ironically, she hated the word 'fat'.


----------



## Tad (Nov 10, 2010)

Ive only ever been sexual with my wife (no, I wasnt saving myself for marriage or anything like that, just had a massive case of beginners luck when I got serious about dating). She is not an FFA by any means, so no FFA experiences. Best times have generally, I think, been when we had to work for it in some way. When you dont know if you are going to be able to have it and have to somehow overcome some obstacle, it adds both that sense of reward and has the effect of keeping you really in that moment.

Ive always thought that could be one advantage of having enough fat in the relationship to make sex somewhat challenging; overcoming that challenge could help fuel that sense of reward and immediacy


----------



## FishCharming (Nov 10, 2010)

my girlfriend (not and FFA) really digs my moobs during sex. i am the biggest guy she's ever dated by at least 75 lbs though so maybe it's just newness? she sure seems to dig the pudge though


----------



## Buffetbelly (Nov 11, 2010)

I never knew what great sex was until I met my current FFA partner. Makes me wonder where I went wrong for the first fifty years of my life!!

Hope you guys find your FFA sooner than I did!


----------



## Stevenz1inoc (Nov 13, 2010)

rabbitislove said:


> I know, Rabbit talking about sex? Absurd.
> 
> So to the men of Dims, I know a few of you said youve been with FFAs? You should discuss these experiences here, in as much detail as you'd like (although Im sure Im not alone, Id encourage much detail...)
> 
> For those of you who havent, best sexual experience so far?



Well, this one time at band camp....


----------



## Amandy (Nov 13, 2010)

Stevenz1inoc said:


> Well, this one time at band camp....



you have a flute?


----------



## DemonsDanceAlone (Nov 14, 2010)

I'll tell how it went in 20 years.

When I finally get laid.


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Nov 20, 2010)

Well, my first FFA sexual experience was only within the past years. My first half dozen sexual partners or so were not outwardly attracted to fact, and at least one made remarks about wishing I would lose weight. When I was finally with an FFA, she definitely paid much more attention to my belly than any other partner ever has. My first FFA partner actually did something with my belly, rubbing it in a way that got me very aroused. Both FFA's I have been with enjoyed having me on top of them and trying to release my weight. Since the majority of my partners have not been FFA's, I have developed good upper body strength holding myself up on top. So it was kind of a freeing experience to be able to completely enjoy myself sexually and not be ashamed of my fat. I remember when I first lost my virginity I was so-self conscience about my weight that I did not fully undress. I kept my shirt on. Now I have absolutely no problems with getting naked when doing the deed.


----------



## Magusz (Nov 20, 2010)

I never had a FFA sexual experience....but i once dated a girl that liked to grab my moobs during sex...that was the closest FFA experience i've got


----------



## MaybeX (Nov 20, 2010)

Well my first experience with an FFA was also the the first time I ever had sex on the first date. I found out after the fact that she intended to bed me the moment she laid eyes on me. (Assuming I didn't to anything overly stupid.) :blush:

We went out for nearly seven years, hot and heavy for the first few, then slowing down due to the long distance invovlved -- which was the main reason we broke up. (Still in friendly contact.)

She was really into feeling my belly, and liked it when I took my hand and pressed her hand firmly against it. She also like me to push my belly against her back, while I kissed her neck. Nothing particularly kinky.

My other girfriends have not been specifically FFAs, just ladies that liked me for various reasons.


----------



## JiminOR (Nov 21, 2010)

All my best stories involve the 5 G's, grandma, gloryholes, Glomthor the Righteous, and Gary Gygax.


----------



## ManBeef (Nov 25, 2010)

I had a long detailed story ready to post but remembered that I have a net crush here & don't think it would help my already no chance chance


----------



## Italian Dough Boy (Nov 27, 2010)

The one good experience I had with a FFA was within the last year. I didn't even know what a BHM was until I met this woman. I was at a friend's party and this attractive woman kept staring at me. I thought maybe I had a stain on my shirt and that's why she was staring at me. Then I realized she was giving me "the eyes" so I decide to finally decide to work my way over and start talking to her. We had chemistry instantly and hit it off, we talked for hours and decided to go out on a date. After a few dates we start fooling around and boy did she love to play with my belly I mean she spent an inordinate amount of time on it, kissing it playing with it etc etc. So I asked her why so much belly play? That's when she told me about her being a FFA. At first I felt a little hurt and embarrassed by it but then we talked more about it and she made me feel better about the situation. I think a previous poster mentioned it as well, she really loved the feel of my body weight on her, but she also loved that I was strong as well and that I made her feel safe like a big teddy bear. Unfortunately, she was in school and working and out schedules conflicted so we had to break it off but it was fun and fulfilling while it lasted. I had a second less successful and much creepier FFA experience but I will save that for another time.


----------



## JayDanger (Nov 29, 2010)

I haven't had any experiences with an FFA, and my sexual encounters in general are very limited. I'd like to change that, but work/budding career/other stuff keeps getting in the way.


----------



## WillSpark (Nov 30, 2010)




----------



## luv_it_here (Dec 10, 2010)

Well - my best night would be the night I learned that this BHM can pleasure (to the point of near-collapse)
two FFAs at *THE SAAAAAME TIIIIIME.* (well, I'm a big boy - so I would certainly assume they were FFA). 






One girl started cornering me at a bar I worked at, and "I have a girlfriend" just got her more excited. 
Well, my gf is bi (was just bi-curious at the time! First timer...Hehe) - and one thing led to another.
Felt pretty pleased to have the stamina to do such a solid job. No joke, these women slept very happy. 

_So did I._


----------



## thekidstable (Dec 10, 2010)

luv_it_here said:


> Well - my best night would be the night I learned that this BHM can pleasure (to the point of near-collapse)
> two FFAs at *THE SAAAAAME TIIIIIME.* (well, I'm a big boy - so I would certainly assume they were FFA).
> 
> 
> ...




fukken repd


pic included cause thats whats up


----------



## luv_it_here (Dec 10, 2010)

LOL Thanks man..  Cheers!


----------



## vinarian (Dec 11, 2010)

luv_it_here said:


> Well - my best night would be the night I learned that this BHM can pleasure (to the point of near-collapse)
> two FFAs at *THE SAAAAAME TIIIIIME.* (well, I'm a big boy - so I would certainly assume they were FFA).
> 
> 
> ...



I hate you...

Lucky f'ing bastard...

(rep'd)


----------



## Dockta_Dockta (Dec 11, 2010)

I've only been with 1 admitted FFA. She went to college with a friend. ETSU in Johnson City, TN to be exact. She was from Chattanooga. Had a bit of a long distance relationship. We were only like 4 hours apart. I had no clue what the hell an FFA honestly. She explained it after pouncing me after one night. We last a few months. Weekends full of extraordinary love-making. 

I'd say she just made me comfortable and loved my body. Before her I was the guy that kept his shirt on.

On a more interesting side note at the same college before I knew her I was kissed by a drunken girl at a halloween party dressed up as Luigi who I was told likes "big guys". Luckily her mustache was marker.


----------



## luv_it_here (Dec 11, 2010)

vinarian said:


> I hate you...
> 
> Lucky f'ing bastard...
> 
> (rep'd)



Awww.. It's kinda funny how I end up feeling guilty about it sometimes - that's definitely the usual reaction. lol.

I'm so not "the type", either. Never went looking for it. It just...happened! :happy:


----------



## luv_it_here (Dec 13, 2010)

Dockta_Dockta said:


> ...in Johnson City, TN to be exact.



Johnson City is SUCH a good city to get laid in. Amirite?


----------



## Dockta_Dockta (Dec 13, 2010)

luv_it_here said:


> Johnson City is SUCH a good city to get laid in. Amirite?



I'm glad to see someone else finds that humorous


----------



## luv_it_here (Dec 14, 2010)

Dockta_Dockta said:


> I'm glad to see someone else finds that humorous



*high-five*


----------



## FemFAtail (Jan 16, 2011)

Buffetbelly said:


> I never knew what great sex was until I met my current FFA partner. Makes me wonder where I went wrong for the first fifty years of my life!!
> 
> Hope you guys find your FFA sooner than I did!



And I never knew how great it could be either! A very happy girl am I! You were certainly worth the weight.....no, wait!


----------



## Anjula (Jan 16, 2011)

luv_it_here said:


> Well - my best night would be the night I learned that this BHM can pleasure (to the point of near-collapse)
> two FFAs at *THE SAAAAAME TIIIIIME.* (well, *I'm a big boy* - so I would certainly assume they were FFA).



youre not that big ; >


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 16, 2011)

luv_it_here said:


> Well - my best night would be the night I learned that this BHM can pleasure (to the point of near-collapse)
> two FFAs at *THE SAAAAAME TIIIIIME.* (well, I'm a big boy - so I would certainly assume they were FFA).
> 
> [
> _So did I._



you are a man??


----------



## FemFAtail (Mar 20, 2011)

Buffetbelly said:


> I never knew what great sex was until I met my current FFA partner. Makes me wonder where I went wrong for the first fifty years of my life!!
> 
> Hope you guys find your FFA sooner than I did!



Agreed! As I recall it went something like this....:wubu: http://ckuik.com/Young_Frankenstein (The clip in the second row, second one in)


----------



## Buffetbelly (Mar 21, 2011)

FemFAtail said:


> Agreed! As I recall it went something like this....:wubu: http://ckuik.com/Young_Frankenstein (The clip in the second row, second one in)



This clip is even funnier when you know that FemFAtail is an amateur mezzo soprano!


----------



## Freedumb (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm just gonna say it's best when it's rough and loud. Oh with the added addition of getting caught. WOO!!!


----------



## Bearsy (Apr 2, 2011)

I've done the durrty 4 times since I've posted in here... I hate that I know exactly, haha.

I've come to realize that I hate the fat right above Little Bearsy.
It does me and the little guy quite a serious disservice.
Makes positioning kind of difficult as well.


----------



## JenFromOC (Apr 2, 2011)

Bearsy said:


> I've done the durrty 4 times since I've posted in here... I hate that I know exactly, haha.
> 
> I've come to realize that I hate the fat right above Little Bearsy.
> It does me and the little guy quite a serious disservice.
> Makes positioning kind of difficult as well.



OMFG I cannot say how much I love fupa....fupa....fupa....so, even though I've never met the fat right above Little Bearsy, OMG I love it. OMG.


----------



## djudex (Apr 2, 2011)

JenFromOC said:


> OMFG I cannot say how much I love fupa....fupa....fupa....so, even though I've never met the fat right above Little Bearsy, OMG I love it. OMG.



Bro...you're in there!


----------



## rellis10 (Apr 2, 2011)

There, Fixed!


----------



## JenFromOC (Apr 2, 2011)

Sorry guys, being single and alone makes me think about all the things I love about being with a big guy. FUPA. Yum.


----------



## djudex (Apr 2, 2011)

That's cool, I can't speak for Bearsy but I know I wouldn't have an issue with you fantasizing about my FUPA.


----------



## WillSpark (Apr 2, 2011)

I don't understand you guys. The Frontier University of Pennsylvania is a terrible school. It's not even accredited.


----------



## Wanderer (Apr 3, 2011)

Well, I may be in the minority, but at least I'm not the _only_ virgin male around here...


----------



## Zandoz (Apr 3, 2011)

FUPA free to a good home....no returns or refunds


----------



## Bearsy (Apr 3, 2011)

JenFromOC said:


> OMFG I cannot say how much I love fupa....fupa....fupa....so, even though I've never met the fat right above Little Bearsy, OMG I love it. OMG.



Are we gonna have to fix that? 



djudex said:


> Bro...you're in there!



Hahahahaha!



JenFromOC said:


> Sorry guys, being single and alone makes me think about all the things I love about being with a big guy. FUPA. Yum.





djudex said:


> That's cool, I can't speak for Bearsy but I know I wouldn't have an issue with you fantasizing about my FUPA.



Agreed 100%. You do what you gotta do!


----------



## Anjula (Apr 3, 2011)

JenFromOC said:


> OMFG I cannot say how much I love *fupa*....*fupa*....*fupa*....:wubu:so, even though I've never met the fat right above Little Bearsy, OMG I love it. OMG.


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 3, 2011)

^^^^^Thirded^^^^^


----------



## Goreki (Apr 4, 2011)

SO fourthed.


----------



## djudex (Apr 4, 2011)

Wow, lots of fupa love in the house


----------



## ManBeef (Apr 5, 2011)

Fupa hasn't become a major "cock block" for me other than my own insecurity. Wish I could shake weight it away. This is the reason I usually just hit it from the back or go reverse cowgirl... along with other things I so enjoy doing:blush:


----------



## Buffetbelly (Apr 8, 2011)

My favorite cowgirl refers to my FUPA as her "saddle". Some gals prefer a well-upholstered steed with a soft and cushy saddle you can really settle down into. Yee-haw!


----------



## Freedumb (Apr 8, 2011)

I was always a little concerned about it, but now that I see how much love there is for it, I'm not concerned anymore. lol.


----------



## JenFromOC (Apr 8, 2011)

Freedumb said:


> I was always a little concerned about it, but now that I see how much love there is for it, I'm not concerned anymore. lol.



Um, duh...it's like the best thing ever.


----------



## hopeforhopenick (Apr 8, 2011)

sounds like I need to find me a ffa :doh:


----------



## Freedumb (Apr 8, 2011)

JenFromOC said:


> Um, duh...it's like the best thing ever.



Now I know, and knowing is the half the battle. I will never again question the awesomeness of my fupa.


----------



## JenFromOC (Apr 8, 2011)

Freedumb said:


> Now I know, and knowing is the half the battle. I will never again question the awesomeness of my fupa.



Don't. EVER. Ever. Ever. Or.....ever.


----------



## JenFromOC (Apr 8, 2011)

hopeforhopenick said:


> sounds like I need to find me a ffa :doh:



No, just a chick that digs you....for you. It's not about being an FFA at all....


----------



## hopeforhopenick (Apr 8, 2011)

I dont get the terminology on here, it has me searching google alot, but i would say i have amazing fupa....my previous non-ffa lover, said only if I would lose that "fupa" because she could feel how much man meat I had under there.....
I think that being with a woman who enjoyed my body would be so sensual and erotic...Im not shy about my body...almost 700lbs of it...I know I look good...
imagining 2 people being free, enjoying their sexuality in everyway possible...creativity...makes me druel....who will be my first ffa...haha my ffa virginity...
:eat2: but is it just me, or do you guys also get damn hungry after sex?


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 8, 2011)

JenFromOC said:


> Don't. EVER. Ever. Ever. Or.....ever.





JenFromOC said:


> No, just a chick that digs you....for you. It's not about being an FFA at all....



QFT and emphasis


----------



## Freedumb (Apr 8, 2011)

JenFromOC said:


> Don't. EVER. Ever. Ever. Or.....ever.



Holy crap, understood. I feel like someone will ninja attack me if I ever do.


----------



## JenFromOC (Apr 8, 2011)

Freedumb said:


> Holy crap, understood. I feel like someone will ninja attack me if I ever do.



I'm a jerk ninja....and I'm in Cali. Look out.


----------



## Freedumb (Apr 8, 2011)

JenFromOC said:


> I'm a jerk ninja....and I'm in Cali. Look out.



Damn, I'm screwed. I'll be sleeping with one eye open now. Thanks Jen!!!!


----------



## luvbigfellas (Apr 9, 2011)

JiminOR said:


> All my best stories involve the 5 G's, grandma, gloryholes, Glomthor the Righteous, and Gary Gygax.



Gary Gygax = God :wubu:

And to amend this, this girl loves being on top of a BHM. Although, the BHMs I've been with didn't seem to have a problem being on top. Hmmm.....


----------



## Tad (Apr 12, 2011)

JenFromOC said:


> No, just a chick that digs you....for you. It's not about being an FFA at all....



Well, realistically, I'd think FUPA appreciation might be more of an FFA thing? Or do you think its shear awesomeness would win over any woman exposed to it?


----------



## Freedumb (Apr 12, 2011)

Tad said:


> Well, realistically, I'd think FUPA appreciation might be more of an FFA thing? Or do you think its shear awesomeness would win over any woman exposed to it?



I agree, I think FUPA appreciation is an FFA thing, but hell what do I know? FUPA love was a mystery to me until recently.


----------



## JenFromOC (Apr 12, 2011)

Tad said:


> Well, realistically, I'd think FUPA appreciation might be more of an FFA thing? Or do you think its shear awesomeness would win over any woman exposed to it?



I just think that if you find someone that really loves you, they will find your body to be amazing...whether or not they identify as being an FFA.


----------



## ManBeef (Apr 12, 2011)

I love my body about 3 times a day...


----------



## Bighairyman (May 28, 2011)

I went to a fairly local university to visit my half brother, maybe hours away. I was still in high school and I felt uncomfortable at certain points being around these older crowds and being the youngest but largest person there. I was always thinking everyone was looking at me and talking about me. I only went out a few times to a couple parties. The rest of the time was spent in the dorm with my brother. Except for this night....

My last night there my brothers dorm mate broke up with his girlfriend and was staying in his bed that night. Leaving me with no place to sleep. My brother told me we would figure something out. So he called someone and asked if they had a spare bed. I assumed it was for him. But I was wrong it was for me. So later on that night we leave and I followed him down a couple rooms. 

The girl who answers the door is wrapped in a towel, still wet from the shower. hair was damp and she smelled amazing. We introduced ourselves and within about 5 minutes my brother was gone. We kept talking, hit up the hookah a bit, watched tv. Then she said she was going to lotion her legs and head to bed. I was wrong. She took the towel off and did that damn hair flip motion thing. 

*START HERE FOR THE SEXY STUFF*

It was amazing. Me being the guy that I am I offered to massage her feet. I started and she said that if I didn't mind if I would massage her back as well. I did, I love giving massages and she was super sexy to me. So why wouldn't I? About an hour goes by and she rolls over, breast exposed with a dark pink erect nipples the size of a dime and aureolas just a bit darker. I look down and I see that she has a perfect triangle shaved onto her perfect, slightly chubby pubic area. I start massaging her thighs and all of a sudden she tells me to stop and grabs my wrist and moves my hands to her boobs and says "There, is that better?" Before I could answer our eyes were locked and almost instantly we were making out. My heart was beating about 500 mph. First true kiss ever. Even as nervous as I was I knew by the way that her hips were moving and the way she was grabbing whatever she could on me that she wanted more. So I took my right hand and moved it down her side "massaging". I went from kissing her lips to down her neck to her right nipple. This drove her mad. She was pulling my hair and moaning. This went on for what seemed like forever and I switched it up a bit between kissing her and her breasts.

By this time I had worked my body in between her legs. Right hand grabbing her jelly like right ass cheek, left hand on breasts and me making out with her and kissing her neck. I decided to go for it and started kissing down her chest, down to her belly button area where i stopped and kissed for a bit......

Gotta run for now, work beckons I will continue this story later on if people want me to.


----------



## escapist (May 28, 2011)

Pretty sure I've covered this topic a few times with a few different FFA's. None of them are the same and nothing can prepare you for the mind-blowing experience it can be. I'm addicted to all things BHM/SSBHM related and love squashing now. I'm constantly finding reasons to "accidentally" brush Chicken Legs with my belly Muahahahah. Took me a while to realized that was just the starter to foreplay.


----------



## dngrpnts (Jul 5, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I was once made passionate love to a whole album by "pedro the lion" titled Achilles Heel. David Bazan has such a soothing voice. Definitely not sexy time music though.



How on Earth was tumescence maintained during lines like "Having no idea, that his youngest son was dead" or "My old man always said, that hell would have no flames / just a front row seat, to watch your true love pack her things / and drive away" or pretty much all of "Transcontinental"?

I'm in complete and utter awe of Bazan, I think I have everything he's put out, but there's no way I could ever get busy to his music. Bravo sir, truly.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jul 7, 2011)

dngrpnts said:


> How on Earth was tumescence maintained during lines like "Having no idea, that his youngest son was dead" or "My old man always said, that hell would have no flames / just a front row seat, to watch your true love pack her things / and drive away" or pretty much all of "Transcontinental"?
> 
> I'm in complete and utter awe of Bazan, I think I have everything he's put out, but there's no way I could ever get busy to his music. Bravo sir, truly.



It's was easy. Mostly because I was bring lulled into passion by his voice and not the words. 

By the way, that line that you quoted from "the poison" is possibly my favorite line in any song. It's so sad and it just moves me.


----------



## Mordecai (Jul 8, 2011)

David Bazan is definitely one of the best song writers out there. My favorite album of his (as Pedro the Lion) is Winners Never Quit. 

While not in the exact same vein, I'd suggest looking up Grandaddy; Sophtware Slump is pretty damned good.


----------



## dngrpnts (Jul 8, 2011)

Achilles Heel is great, I got turned onto him right after he released Control.

There was at one time a highly awesome college music station who played basically all the stuff that doesn't make it onto MTV, and they had Rapture and then Penetration as the first two singles off of Control.

Have either of you heard the non-guitar record he made? It's called Headphones, and he released it under the name Headphones.

Duuude. Yeah. Check it out.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jul 8, 2011)

dngrpnts said:


> Achilles Heel is great, I got turned onto him right after he released Control.
> 
> There was at one time a highly awesome college music station who played basically all the stuff that doesn't make it onto MTV, and they had Rapture and then Penetration as the first two singles off of Control.
> 
> ...



Headphones . . . Never have I been so thoroughly floored by David Bazan. A drummer and a synth player. It's simply amazing, I can't remember when I first heard it, but it's still on my iPod and it always cones on randomly. "slow car crash." fantastic.


----------



## Melian (Jul 8, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Headphones . . . Never have I been so thoroughly floored by David Bazan. A drummer and a synth player. It's simply amazing, I can't remember when I first heard it, but it's still on my iPod and it always cones on randomly. "slow car crash." fantastic.



How did a thread about sex degrade into a discussion of hipster music???

BAD HOZAY.


----------



## dngrpnts (Jul 8, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> "slow car crash." fantastic.



Even though I've played the record in its entirety at least 50 times, I still cannot get through that song with dry eyes. Srsly.

"You know it isn't like me to be / inflammatory / but rather than, let you think / that I was so naive / I'd have you believe / I never wanted you" - "...maybe I was faking the whole time..." O-M-G.

How about his first official 'solo' record? Have you heard it?

"Every time I find a girl / beaten, gagged and bound / I let her go and write it down" - I went to church with people like that, as if they could take their documented good deeds with them when they go, and present them redemption.

P.S. Apologies for thread hijacking. It was 100% unintentional.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jul 8, 2011)

Melian said:


> How did a thread about sex degrade into a discussion of hipster music???
> 
> BAD HOZAY.



I know :-( 

I want to sex you? 

Back on track.


----------



## ObiWantsU (Jul 8, 2011)

I don't think I can give details in the forum for my one FFA, so I'll just give this: Dancer (the stripper variety), married for ten years of pure insanity and hell except for the sex which was just insane, my purity score is in the bottom quarter percentage range, nudist camps and beaches, I now have a Fetlife account, and it took me a year after the divorce before I got the nerve to get tested (Yay, I passed, but then again, I've always tested well ).

Okay, one short story that might sum it up. Early on, we were a little tipsy and decided to have sex to the movie The Wall. There's a knock at the door. She got up to answer it and after checking to see who it was, she opened the door with me laying on the living room floor and both of us without a stitch on. It was a dude, tall skinny weird guy that had been trying to get in with her for a year. I looked up and shrugged as I started watching the movie having no idea where it was in the story at the time. She yells at the guy, "Goddammit, will you go away? I'm trying to give my boyfriend a blowjob!" She slammed the door and picked up where we left off. We outlasted the movie.

That probably kills any small interest from my DIMs crush, but I'm me. I have absolutely no problem with my body. Sure there's plenty of people that don't like the way I look, but I'm more than happy to be me, especially for the ones that like my 350lb sexy hawtness.  She was my only FFA, or self-admitted one. There have been other girls, but they were mainly just FWBs. If desired, I might give offline details  Oh, and since the old tapes were destroyed, I finally have a few pr0n pictures. And no, you can't have them, though I might loan one or two out. (Man, I love each and every one of you. This place is great!) :happy:


----------

